# Logiciel anglais américain



## Ayala20 (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour 

Je recherche un logiciel anglais très performant,avec exercice de prononciation.
Je suis une fausse débutante.
Je dois me rendre aux états unis pour affaire,très prochainement.
Connaisse vous un bon logiciel compatible pour Mac et I pad.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

